# Mesa boogie is getting new caps



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So saturday is a big day. The day my mesa visits the dr. It has this nasty buzz it just keeps getting worst . I remember when i first got it it died completly and it was revived by a amp tech named troy. Now me and troy were talking he is going to go over and replace the caps because he told me in the past they needed to be replaced. I am 100% ok with that . I asked about tubes and he said " don't bother i will test your tubes to see what they are like" . So im nervous but yet exited to get this done. I wanted it to be done for years but now since the financial aid has changed i can actually get it done . And buy more guitars. I will be doing a before and after vid of the amp 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It will be like getting a new amp for 1/10th of the cost.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Good Luck with all of this and congrats on having more cash flow.

Keep us updated.

BTW...Is your Tele completely assembled now? Are you liking it?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Good Luck with all of this and congrats on having more cash flow.
> 
> Keep us updated.
> 
> BTW...Is your Tele completely assembled now? Are you liking it?


Lol the tele had a few problems so i sent it off to be looked at. It got finished yesterday. And il pick it up saterday 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> So saturday is a big day. The day my mesa visits the dr.





silvertonebetty said:


> Lol the tele had a few problems so i sent it off to be looked at. It got finished yesterday. And il pick it up saterday


Saturday is going to be not just a "big day" for you, but a "huge day".


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Saturday is going to be not just a "big day" for you, but a "huge day".


Yes. I might need to rent a amp till mine is back. The little jordan blew the output transmitter i do believe. O'whell it was near 30 years old . 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Errrr he ended up not showing up. So i still have the mesa. But the tele when working is sweet. The switch i think is bad.
















Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Which Mesa is that in the pic?
A Mark l ?


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Lef T said:


> Which Mesa is that in the pic?
> A Mark l ?


It is a Mk. II 1x15 combo with a EVM-15L speaker.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Boogieman said:


> It is a Mk. I 1x15 combo with a EVM-15L speaker.


I was told mk2 do you think mk1 because that is the speaker that is in it. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> I was told mk2 do you think mk1 because that is the speaker that is in it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


You are correct. My bad for not looking at the jacks. It is indeed a Mk.II 1x15 combo.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Its been sent to the tech 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So after almost a month tech got back to me about my mesa with some good and some scary news . Electronic wise everything is fine and does not need to be recapped . It does on the other hand need 6 out of 9 tubes. So in two weeks i will order the tube kit from the tubestore in ont canada . And it will have all matched and balanced jj tubes.

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


can you put the other five string ferrules in? its bothering me


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

vadsy said:


> can you put the other five string ferrules in? its bothering me


Theres non in it lol

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

vadsy said:


> can you put the other five string ferrules in? its bothering me


And great to be getting notifications again from here. Lol 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

It is finished . As of yesterday 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> It is finished . As of yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


When do you pick it up?

Enjoy having it back home!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> When do you pick it up?
> 
> Enjoy having it back home!


Not sure. Was supose to on sunday but i have family stuff . Troy the tech might get my friend katie to drop the amp off. But the speaker im told is breaking up on high volumes. So i dont know . I have emailed electrovoice ,celestion and jbl for speaker option. Then i notice mesa sells a big 15" for aprox 250cad 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Back and booming









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The speaker will break up at high volume. That's not out of the ordinary. It's old and the suspension is more compliant than it was when new. Some folks look for that sound in a speaker.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

nonreverb said:


> The speaker will break up at high volume. That's not out of the ordinary. It's old and the suspension is more compliant than it was when new. Some folks look for that sound in a speaker.


O. Ok. I know the tubes made a big diffrence

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Definitely! Much brighter sounding.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

nonreverb said:


> Definitely! Much brighter sounding.


More responsive in the preamp 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Man, you need a new tech or a bus pass. It's been over 3 months for you to get tubes installed, seems a bit excessive.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> Man, you need a new tech or a bus pass. It's been over 3 months for you to get tubes installed, seems a bit excessive.


Or just waiting for parts lol 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

silvertonebetty said:


> Or just waiting for parts lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


It really doesnt take that long to get parts, I just had a 61 princeton serviced. My tech had to order specialized parts and it still only too 2 weeks, and that was having stuff shipped from the USA.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chitmo said:


> It really doesnt take that long to get parts, I just had a 61 princeton serviced. My tech had to order specialized parts and it still only too 2 weeks, and that was having stuff shipped from the USA.


Lol i orderd parts 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

